# 50's schwinn info?



## hashbrown (Feb 11, 2018)

Found this on CL and he's asking 100 bucks. What model is this if possible from only one pic supplied and is it worth picking up? Not very informed with the ballooners over here. Lol thanks for any info!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

For a hundred bucks, I'd buy it a quick as I could. It looks like it might be a Wasp or something like that. I have a 53 Wasp and it looks just like that.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 11, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> For a hundred bucks, I'd buy it a quick as I could. It looks like it might be a Wasp or something like that. I have a 53 Wasp and it looks just like that.



I agree with wasp.worth the price.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2018)

Go now!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2018)

May be an earlier B-12 model. The Wasp was a cantilever.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> May be an earlier B-12 model. The Wasp was a cantilever.



Yes sir, I don't know why I didn't see that?


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 11, 2018)

I'll have to contact him then! Thanks guys and I'll let you know. ...


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 12, 2018)

This may be a dumb question but is this maybe a straight bar hornet or ? I messaged him but he turns out to be almost a 2 hour drive away so I wanted to make sure it wouldn't be a bad decision after getting there.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2018)

It could have been a Hornet that was stripped down. Did you happen to get a serial number and it's location?


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 12, 2018)

I'll see about that but till then I got one more pic from him till I get that answer. ...


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 12, 2018)

Maybe even a spitfire?

Either way, For $100, I'd be all over it. Good luck!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2018)

................ Schwinn Spitfire


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 12, 2018)

the frame and fork alone are worth more than $100.00


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 17, 2018)

Here's the serial number
G102092


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 17, 2018)

He said it could be a 6 or a g


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 17, 2018)

1950 model B4


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2018)

Guess this number G102092 was stamped on the BB? so it comes up as a 1950 SN. Without better pictures and details it could have been a D-19 or a D-12.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2018)

Rivnut said:


> 1950 model B4




The B-4 is a cantilever framed bike. OP's is a straight bar frame. Also notice the paint detailing scheme on the B models compared to the D models.


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 17, 2018)

He didn't say where the number was at but I'm guessing the BB. What would the big difference be between the D-19 and the D-12? And thanks for the great info on here guys!


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 17, 2018)

hashbrown said:


> He didn't say where the number was at but I'm guessing the BB. What would the big difference be between the D-19 and the D-12? And thanks for the great info on here guys!



Looks like it was repainted. Or at the least that Chain guard. And yet would of been some time ago, a little more decorative, highlighting the wing on chain guard.. And but, the lines look pretty smooth so, not your averge back yard job..

Waz-sup wit that 39? An old  mud hopper, Klunker race numbers, or old owner delusions of Klunking with the wing  highlighted chain guard, 'flying over da hill tops'.. It makes it kind of nostalgic. Enough that me tinks the BMX guys would likes it,, much.

Anyways it's prob a D-19: https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1950.html


*Schwinn D-19*
Fully equipped standard boys bicycle.





Price with right with top quality Schwinn construction.

Carriers all the popular equipment including tank, horn, Rocket Ray light, luggage carrier, and others.


Schwinn for boys Model D-19


----------



## hashbrown (Feb 18, 2018)

I was curious about the 39 a well. .... I'll have to see if we can work it out time wise Wirth a pregnant wife and it being a 2 hour drive. Lol


----------

